# What Ails USMB?



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

anything?

and please, leave me out of IT as I've had enough of your bullshit for one lifetime.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 31, 2012)

You for one.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 31, 2012)

flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> anything?
> 
> and please, leave me out of IT as I've had enough of your bullshit for one lifetime.



Why nothing more than it's resemblance to the Newt/Romney attacks.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

proving once again that reading and comprehension is not one of your strong suits.




syrenn said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > anything?
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> proving once again that reading and comprehension is not one of your strong suits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes leaving yourself out of the equation..... very smart and very typical. Everyone and everything... but you. To bad so sad.... you are still an ass AND up for my vote of what the problem is.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Donty!


----------



## hortysir (Jan 31, 2012)

Who still says "ails"???


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 31, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Who still says "ails"???



Who uses AYDS to lose weight?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfFs0o6pCxc]Ayds Diet Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> anything?
> 
> and please, leave me out of IT as I've had enough of your bullshit for one lifetime.



How many lives does this make then?


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 1, 2012)

Dante said:


> anything?
> 
> and please, leave me out of IT as I've had enough of your bullshit for one lifetime.



OK, I'll play.

Pie thrower #1a throws pie at Pie eater #1a. Nothing happens.
Pie thrower #1a, undaunted, throws pie at Pie thrower #1b.
Pie thrower #1b throws pie back with some spittle in it at Pie thrower #1a.
Pie eater #1a decides he can spare a pie and throws pie at pie thrower 1b. This justifies the philosophy that there is no fairness in the universe.
Ergo, Pie thrower #1a throws 2 pies at Pie eater #1a, who just laps it up.
Pie thrower #1b goes to store and buys several pies. Meanwhile, pie thrower #1a recruits pie throwers 2a, 3a, 4a, and 5a, and gives them 6 pies apiece. Pie eater steals one pie each from 2a, 3a, 4a, and 5a, and retires for the afternoon to eat the pies at home. 
Pie thrower 1b has garnered a lot of attention from his friends at the store, who also buy some pies. Pie throwers 2b, 3b, 4b, and 5b, follow 1b back to the pie-throwing range and trade pie throw shots at their counterparts, and get pie in the face.
Everybody brought their dogs to eat pie off the ground for cleanup.
Nobody really won the match, however, except the bakery store, which went on to become the world's largest pie supplier.

Here are some shots of the pie fracas:








photo credits















Photo credits, second group of photos

And the moral of this story is, life at USMB gets a little messy sometimes, but it sure is fun. ​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Dante, you seem down, what's wrong?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Dante said:


> anything?
> 
> and please, leave me out of IT as I've had enough of your bullshit for one lifetime.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dante said:


> anything?



Liberal stupidity.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 1, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> [And the moral of this story is, life at USMB gets a little messy sometimes, but it sure is fun.
> [/CENTER]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwirWWnzJKM]Stooges Pie Fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > anything?
> ...



Ailing suggests recovery is possible.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't really know but I do know, that before I started posting here, my gallbladder was perfectly fine and now it looks like I have to have it removed.  That's odd...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, ails..... Well it is made by Budweiser..........


----------



## Dante (Feb 16, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > anything?
> ...



The evidence of the liberalness of your stupidity is simply astounding.


----------



## Outback (Feb 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > anything?
> ...


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 16, 2012)

They replaced the mods for one thing.   The emu has been replaced by an anime crazed power mad nut job.   Other than that, you departure has made things wonderful


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 16, 2012)

Baruch Menachem said:


> They replaced the mods for one thing.   The emu has been replaced by an anime crazed power mad nut job.   Other than that, you departure has made things wonderful



For some reason, a Christmas tree light bulb analogy comes to mind.


----------



## Dante (Feb 16, 2012)

.





saveliberty said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > They replaced the mods for one thing.   The emu has been replaced by an anime crazed power mad nut job.   Other than that, you departure has made things wonderful
> ...



.


----------



## del (Feb 16, 2012)

Dante said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crappy minivans have inundated teh place


----------



## Dante (Feb 16, 2012)

del said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



this post takes teh cake.


----------



## del (Feb 16, 2012)

sligo punch for everyone


----------



## Dante (Feb 16, 2012)

del said:


> sligo punch for everyone



ha, the beedotcom people go there. you too?


----------



## editec (Feb 17, 2012)

It's way too tolerant of trolls.


----------



## del (Feb 17, 2012)

Dante said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > sligo punch for everyone
> ...



nay


----------



## jan (Feb 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > anything?
> ...



Pssst!!!  But...what kind of pie was it?


----------



## Peach (Feb 17, 2012)

syrenn said:


>


Nothing but obscenities, insults and hate. America has allows had opposing views; thus we are great. 

NOTE: Some countries consider our differences silly; no totalitarian party, not genocidal groups. Look at Serbia, the Middle East, Asia, and the African continent. That have serious ailments. And the former USSR is not rebuilding.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2012)

things rolling along as usual.

Lots of facts and lots of denial of facts.


----------



## Dante (Jun 8, 2012)

Help, I've fallen and can't get it up


----------



## bobgnote (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know what's wrong with USMB, yet, but this deserves a non-answer.

I think Americans fuck this place up, or make it good.

Some Americans are dumbfucks, others are smart.  Some are kleptomaniacs, a LOT of them (us).  What will happen, here, toward the election?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 9, 2012)

Everybody will flee to the flame zone, leaving the bitter hacks to destroy each other.


----------



## Dante (Jun 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Everybody will flee to the flame zone, leaving the bitter hacks to destroy each other.



lead the way.........


----------

